# Dragon-Flesh-Muscid Flies



## NateS (Aug 12, 2010)

Dragonfly






Flesh Fly





Muscid Fly w/ damaged eye


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 12, 2010)

Dang, that's like mpe close on the first one. Cropped? Interesting lighting.
Is the eye on #3 dented lol?


----------



## NateS (Aug 12, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Dang, that's like mpe close on the first one. Cropped?
> Is the eye on #3 dented lol?



Thanks...no crop...just nearly 2:1 magnification.  Yes...damaged/dented eye on the muscid fly.


----------

